# My TC Sounds TC 1000 8 D2



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

TC Sounds TC1000 8" D2 - eBay (item 190487297407 end time Jan-12-11 14:47:36 PST)


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

If I hadn't picked up a Truebass last week, I would be allll over this.


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

The TB's destroy it lol.


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

2dB louder with same bandwidth and transience lol. Nah, you did good, there are no 8's for twice the money that compare to a properly enclosed TB Ultra 8


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

Hahaha I didn't even see that this was your thread when I commented. The Ebay name was different. I'm totally happy with the TB purchase, but it was the last of the audio cash for the timebeing. You don't happen to know the xmax of the tb ultra do you? I'm trying to make some plots in bass box 6.


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

Jaredturp said:


> Hahaha I didn't even see that this was your thread when I commented. The Ebay name was different. I'm totally happy with the TB purchase, but it was the last of the audio cash for the timebeing. You don't happen to know the xmax of the tb ultra do you? I'm trying to make some plots in bass box 6.


count them for 12mm one way, but their usable stroke is 1.75" P-P


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

Traded


----------

